# Billboards



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a jpg file with the billboards I have been making. Please feel free to use them on your tracks










Roger Corrie


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Roger- Thanks for the post. Do you scratch build your billboard stands?

Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now these are cool! Thankyou!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

From what I can tell, the largest standard size for a modern billboard is 14 x 48 ft. In HO scale that would be about 2.6" x 9" in 1:64 scale and 2.2" x 7.5" in 1:76 scale. Another standard billboard size is 10.5 x 36 ft which is 1.9" x 6.8" in 1:64 and 1.7" x 5.7" in 1:76 scale. 

The 5.25" computer drive bay blanking plates are about 1.8" x 5.8" which is a pretty darn good approximation for the standard billboard sizes. The aspect ratio is nearly perfect.


----------

